# Has anybody tried smoking hops ?



## abyss (1/3/17)

I have.
Today is or was brew day and I decided to roll and smoke, a Champion Ruby + Cascade flower.
Now I can't find my ******* hydrometer.
I feel very hoppy.


----------



## Camo6 (1/3/17)

I drew the line at banana peels, back when Google wasn't around to disprove urban legend.


----------



## drsmurto (1/3/17)

Every case swap we make hop doobies - hop flowers mixed with tobacco. It's a tradition.


----------



## mtb (1/3/17)

Camo6 said:


> I drew the line at banana peels, back when Google wasn't around to disprove urban legend.


Don't forget nutmeg.


----------



## abyss (1/3/17)

DrSmurto said:


> Every case swap we make hop doobies - hop flowers mixed with tobacco. It's a tradition.


G'day Dr Smurto.

I was pleasantly surprised of the outcome mate.


----------



## TheWiggman (1/3/17)

Staring into your username then?


----------



## bradsbrew (1/3/17)

Guilty of both hops and banana peel your honour. Although the banana peel was a long time ago.


----------



## abyss (1/3/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Staring into your username then?


I can't remember my user name.


----------



## Seaquebrew (1/3/17)

I was thinking hop flowers in a cold smoker for adding to a stout 

My apologies, wrong thread 

Weirdos

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (1/3/17)

When I lived at Old Bar I gave about a kilo of old hops, mostly Galena and Chinese hops, to a mate who soaked them in metho for a week, then filtered the slurry into a wide dish to let the alcohol evaporate off.
This left him with a resin that he scraped up, mixed with tobacco and smoked. He reckoned it was very soothing.

Poor bugger had a degenerative spine disease and was always experimenting with stuff, but 3 years ago didn't have much luck with trying to distill injectable drugs off spent morphine patches. Still miss the crazy bugger.


----------



## Grott (1/3/17)

Camo6 said:


> I drew the line at banana peels, back when Google wasn't around to disprove urban legend.





bradsbrew said:


> Guilty of both hops and banana peel your honour. Although the banana peel was a long time ago.


And I thought I was the only idiot. A mate and I dried some skins in the oven (about 50 years ago) and had a field day with a tobacco pipe. Had a monstrous headache for 2 days!


----------



## abyss (1/3/17)

Now I'm wondering if it would show up on a saliva or urinr test ?


----------



## Bribie G (1/3/17)

abyss said:


> Now I'm wondering if it would show up on a saliva or urinr test ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFqOSa7u0dA


----------



## TheWiggman (1/3/17)

Hahahahaha, if hops showed up in a urine test Yob would never be able to be legally employed in Australia


----------



## Coldspace (1/3/17)

Yep' hops do have a therapeutic and sedative effect.some health food natural type shops sell hop derived tabs etc
Back in old days apparantly they used to find hop pickers napping in between the bines.
It got a few hippy mates who do like to smoke some of my hops when over, the flowers burn better. Although I don't smoke I've tried it a couple of times, deff does make you mellow out for a short time.
Real hoppy ales such as Pliney the elder can put you down for the night as well....


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/3/17)

It does have a reputation of calming, relaxing effects and yet its scientifically unprovable. I like that fact.
It adds to the mysticism of Beer. 
I don't think I'll try smoking it though...


----------



## michaeld16 (2/3/17)

Are pellets any good to smoke?....Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Mardoo (2/3/17)

You need a crack pipe for pellets.


----------



## Grott (2/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> You need a crack pipe for pellets.


​or a Hookah using a strongly hopped brew of the same to smoke it through.


----------



## sp0rk (2/3/17)

Anyone remember that woman who came here a year or 2 ago saying she needed fresh and ONLY fresh hops in the middle of winter?
I reckon she was gonna blaze it...


----------



## sp0rk (2/3/17)

Kinda on topic
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Royal-Worcester-Hop-Fine-White-Green-Bone-China-Cigarette-Holder-Ashtray-NEW/302023532856?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D41376%26meid%3Dad1c6decf5df4d25a451fbaba5f90ce8%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D3%26sd%3D172509639724


----------



## michaeld16 (2/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> You need a crack pipe for pellets.


And I thought I retired the old girl


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/17)

You would be better off smoking wild lettuce,or the dried sap (lactucarium) as the Hopi Indians and Mardoo did, often called poor man's opium the Indians would go into a euphoric dream like trance where they claimed to meet their ancestors (Henry Cooper did that to Cassius Clay with one punch)


----------



## abyss (2/3/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You would be better off smoking wild lettuce,or the dried sap (lactucarium) as the Hopi Indians and Mardoo did, often called poor man's opium the Indians would go into a euphoric dream like trance where they claimed to meet their ancestors (Henry Cooper did that to Cassius Clay with one punch)


Where would one find wild lettuce ?


----------



## bradsbrew (2/3/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You would be better off smoking wild lettuce,or the dried sap (lactucarium) as the Hopi Indians and Mardoo did, often called poor man's opium the Indians would go into a euphoric dream like trance where they claimed to meet their ancestors (Henry Cooper did that to Cassius Clay with one punch)


Had never heard of that before, a quick wiki search later....

Just last week I was cutting of some leaves from the nearly done lettuce plants for the wife, noticed heaps of the white "sap". I was going to toss it it but a quick wash and it was gone. Have left the plants go to seed now.
Learn something everyday.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/3/17)

Whilst this thread is interesting and a bit of fun. Can we keep any reference to illegal drugs etc out of the conversation, we will be removing any such posts.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/17)

abyss said:


> Where would one find wild lettuce ?


Its everywhere, I have often pulled it out of the garden, tall with spikes


----------



## abyss (2/3/17)

Is that what the Indians and John Wayne used to smoke in the Peace Pipe ?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/17)

Yep, that's why John Wayne walks funny, over indulged.


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/3/17)

I've often wondered what would happen if I rolled up some dried hops in a cigarette paper and smoked them. Maybe I'll try it one day for shits and giggles, still got some papers and filters here from when I smoked rollies. :lol:


----------

